# 2018 Riff Wrath Jams. 10th Anniversary.



## Guest

10 years running.
*June 23rd* and *Sept 8th*.
As per tradition, it's the same as always and shall be ..
A week Saturday *before* the Canada Day long weekend and then again a week Saturday *after* the Labour Day long weekend.
Great times had by all in the past.
From beginner to semi-pro and those of us who think we know how to play guitar.
Nice country drive to Elora.

For directions, please PM me.










Look for this marker.










There will be extra parking next door.










The beauty about these jams is that there are no rules.
However .. the past few jams have gotten a little bit too loud.
Please contain yourselves and keep your volumes down.
Lean your amps back if possible. Remember, your ankles don't have ears.
Also, if you do plan to bring pedals, try to limit them to essentials.
The floor tends to become a tripping hazard.
Smoking outside the barn only.


----------



## greco

@laristotle Thanks for all the information. 

The additional parking will certainly be nice!

Just an additional comment that an (unamplified) *acoustic* *jam* often takes place somewhere at a distance from the sound pressure levels (couldn't resist) of the "jam barn".


----------



## Wardo

greco said:


> ... an (unamplified) [B]acoustic[/B] [B]jam[/B] often takes place somewhere at a distance from the sound pressure levels (couldn't resist) of the "jam barn".


Like in the next county ? ... lol


----------



## Lola

Life is crazy busy right now for my two boys. I think I will have to take the train.

I think I will take it to Guelph. Would someone be willing and able to pick me up from the station?

The countdown begins! I am really excited. I live for this. 

JDTO: Teenage Head, If you want blood


----------



## greco

Wardo said:


> Like in the next county ? ... lol


Last year it was in Vancouver


----------



## Lola

greco said:


> Last year it was in Vancouver


Smart a**! Lmao


----------



## jdto




----------



## greco

Lola said:


> Would someone be willing and able to pick me up from the station?


@Lola I could meet your train. However, it would be good to see if others could also drive you to the jam (as a backup), as I'm not 100% sure when we are having guests staying at our place in June.


----------



## Lola

jdto said:


>


You sir, are magnificent!


----------



## Lola

greco said:


> I could meet your train. However, it would be good to see if others could also drive you to the jam (as a backup), as I'm not 100% sure when we are having guests staying at our place in June.


No worries.

I can always hitch hike! Double bubble anyone? Lol


----------



## Lola

Carrots and apples for the horses. I bet the little colt has grown into a magnificent mare. Can’t remember the colts name. 

Anticipation! Now my motors running. Coffee


----------



## Guest

greco said:


> *acoustic* *jam* often takes place somewhere at a distance from the sound pressure levels


Last Sept they were on the front porch of the house.


Lola said:


> I think I will have to take the train. I think I will take it to Guelph.


GO trains don't go as far as Guelph on weekends. You can call to verify. 1-888-438-6646
I do believe that VIA does though (from Union Station).
As @greco mentioned, hopefully, someone your way will offer a ride?


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> Last Sept they were on the front porch of the house.
> 
> GO trains don't go as far as Guelph on weekends. You can call to verify. 1-888-438-6646
> I do believe that VIA does though (from Union Station).
> As @greco mentioned, hopefully, someone your way will offer a ride?


I will get there come hell or high water. Maybe if I sweet talk my husband. Nah! Lol


----------



## Roryfan

I have to work on the 23rd but will try to come out at night. 

Is there a wattage limit? Rephrase, can there be a wattage limit? I’ve brought 18/20W Marshalls & have been drowned out. If volumes are at a reasonable level, you should be telling me to turn down.


----------



## jdto

Roryfan said:


> I have to work on the 23rd but will try to come out at night.
> 
> Is there a wattage limit? Rephrase, can there be a wattage limit? I’ve brought 18/20W Marshalls & have been drowned out. If volumes are at a reasonable level, you should be telling me to turn down.


I'm probably going to bring my Tone King, which is 45W, but it does have an attenuator.


----------



## GuitarT

Roryfan said:


> I have to work on the 23rd but will try to come out at night.
> 
> Is there a wattage limit? Rephrase, can there be a wattage limit? I’ve brought 18/20W Marshalls & have been drowned out. If volumes are at a reasonable level, you should be telling me to turn down.


If there's going to be a wattage limit then I'm hooped. I only own one amp. I did build an attenuator for it so I have no problems keeping the volume low.


----------



## Guest

I tend to bring SS. That easy for me to get a nice sound at low volume.
I once brought my Ironhorse and had that set at 15w.
It was more than loud enough at 1/3 volume.
Mind you, it was probably due to my f-clone cab with the side ports that helped.

As I stated before, *your ankles don't have ears*.
There sometimes tends to be up to 5 guitarists playing at one time.
This makes the space tight and you wind up standing right in front of your amp, which you can't hear.
So .. one person turns up which causes his neighbour to do the same because now he can't hear himself.
Halfway through a song, everyone's turned up a notch or two.
Meanwhile, everyone standing FOH are being blasted.
The drums barely come through along with vocals.
Gerry tries to compensate by turning them up before squealing feedback kicks in.

Remedy; tilt back your amp so that you can hear it.
Or do like @Hamstrung and get a wireless so that you can play from outside the barn. lol.

Gentlemen, and lady, we need to make an effort to make this jam enjoyable for all.


----------



## jdto

Good call, @laristotle 

Maybe I’ll bring my stand to get my amp up off the floor and tilted a bit.


----------



## Guest

jdto said:


> Good call, @laristotle
> 
> Maybe I’ll bring my stand to get my amp up off the floor and tilted a bit.


When Lola first came out, I brought out an extra amp for her to use.
I stacked them and because she was on her stool, it worked out perfect for both of us with her using the bottom amp.


----------



## GuitarT

I did the tilt thing at last fall and it made a world of difference. I had another commitment that evening so I never set up to play until after 9:00 pm. The crowd was thinning bu then but we managed to get good volume levels for us playing the "late shift". I'm going to build a little angle stand for this June.


----------



## JBFairthorne

I have no issue with a wattage limit. My 22w amp goes far louder than I really want to play anyhow. The problem is that nobody minds playing at a sensible volume....until they're actually there playing.

Maybe I'll have a new guitar...it's been about 5 RW events since I got anything. Squier actually just came out with a lefty twin (regular size) humbucker Tele with a nice belly cut on the back for under $450. Maybe some nice HBs, a quality pot/cap/wire install and a case might be in order. Bah who am I kidding I probably won't pull the trigger....even if it is a cool shade of slightly metallic red with a matching headstock.


----------



## Budda

I am happy to turn people down who are too loud, provided im there. Just get me a "hello my name is: volume police" sticker for my shirt.


----------



## sambonee

There’s also no problems with limiting the electric jam to three guitarists with a chalk board and the “next up” list in order, 3-5 songs per person, and if you don’t know a song sit that one out and get a sub for that song only. 

It’s also a social, acoustic jam and 420 club.

We should get an official time and place for the acoustic jam. If weather permits the acoustic jam could be 15-30m away from the barn making it more enjoyable. 

Just a few ideas. Quite normal that as things become more popular they benefit from a bit of minimal management. A few tweaks will make it more fun for all.

We all should be making an effort to get to other jams in the city. Host them etc....

Prep 6-8 songs prior.


I digress. Can’t wait to see GERRY again.


----------



## cboutilier

JBFairthorne said:


> I have no issue with a wattage limit. My 22w amp goes far louder than I really want to play anyhow. The problem is that nobody minds playing at a sensible volume....until they're actually there playing.
> 
> Maybe I'll have a new guitar...it's been about 5 RW events since I got anything. Squier actually just came out with a lefty twin (regular size) humbucker Tele with a nice belly cut on the back for under $450. Maybe some nice HBs, a quality pot/cap/wire install and a case might be in order. Bah who am I kidding I probably won't pull the trigger....even if it is a cool shade of slightly metallic red with a matching headstock.


Wattage limit is nonsense. Wattage is only a small part of the volume equation. 

If you want to regulate volume, bring a dB meter.


----------



## Lola

cboutilier said:


> Wattage limit is nonsense. Wattage is only a small part of the volume equation.
> 
> If you want to regulate volume, bring a dB meter.


I have one! I use it at practice just for curiosity sake. It’s actually an app on my phone.


----------



## Lola

sambonee said:


> There’s also no problems with limiting the electric jam to three guitarists with a chalk board and the “next up” list in order, 3-5 songs per person, and if you don’t know a song sit that one out and get a sub for that song only.
> 
> It’s also a social, acoustic jam and 420 club.
> 
> We should get an official time and place for the acoustic jam. If weather permits the acoustic jam could be 15-30m away from the barn making it more enjoyable.
> 
> Just a few ideas. Quite normal that as things become more popular they benefit from a bit of minimal management. A few tweaks will make it more fun for all.
> 
> We all should be making an effort to get to other jams in the city. Host them etc....
> 
> Prep 6-8 songs prior.
> 
> 
> I digress. Can’t wait to see GERRY again.


Nah! No rules. Getting too complicated. After a few beers or whatever the chalkboard will become a distant memory. Just have the courtesy to sit a few out after you have played some songs. 

I wanted to have something in Toronto but the idea fizzled as I remember. I was more then willing to organize something and still am. I love to organize jams, rehearsals etc. 

I am willing to travel to other hosted jams. If I can get the day off of work, I will be there.


----------



## Lola

JBFairthorne said:


> I have no issue with a wattage limit. My 22w amp goes far louder than I really want to play anyhow. The problem is that nobody minds playing at a sensible volume....until they're actually there playing.
> 
> Maybe I'll have a new guitar...it's been about 5 RW events since I got anything. Squier actually just came out with a lefty twin (regular size) humbucker Tele with a nice belly cut on the back for under $450. Maybe some nice HBs, a quality pot/cap/wire install and a case might be in order. Bah who am I kidding I probably won't pull the trigger....even if it is a cool shade of slightly metallic red with a matching headstock.


Hey JB, are you bringing your boys this year? Would love to see. I had a great time with them last year!


----------



## Lola

Budda said:


> I am happy to turn people down who are too loud, provided im there. Just get me a "hello my name is: volume police" sticker for my shirt.


I will make you an official badge! You can walk around with a dB meter in your hand. I can see it now! Lol

“Son your playing at an unacceptable noise level,( you wave the dB meter in front of their face) “you have to turn it down. Dems the rules an they gots to be followed as you introduce yourself as the new volume police in town. Lol


----------



## Chito

I also suggest putting up a big sign saying 'Please Turn Down the Volume of you amps!'. Something that will remind everyone about it all the time


----------



## Wardo

Might also be useful to have a cattle prod on hand to use as an additional reminder if the sign thing proves less effective than anticipated... lol


----------



## JBFairthorne

I haven't decided about bringing the kids yet. They had a blast last time but mostly I found myself worrying about what they were doing or who they were annoying lol. I'll probably bring them to one of the two this year...just not sure which.


----------



## Lola

JBFairthorne said:


> I haven't decided about bringing the kids yet. They had a blast last time but mostly I found myself worrying about what they were doing or who they were annoying lol. I'll probably bring them to one of the two this year...just not sure which.


I can sit with them while you play if you want. We can take turns playing. They were so entertaining to be with. So much intellectual energy going on! The conversations we had were pretty amazing not to mention funny.


----------



## Roryfan

I was a latecomer one year & did just fine with an AC4 head + 112 cab. I was using HBs, an efficient speaker (50W Blue Dog IIRC) & had little clean headroom, but had no trouble keeping up with the drummer.


----------



## Lola

Roryfan said:


> I was a latecomer one year & did just fine with an AC4 head + 112 cab. I was using HBs, an efficient speaker (50W Blue Dog IIRC) & had little clean headroom, but had no trouble keeping up with the drummer.


I will be playing on a vintage 40 year old tube amp. I think it was a Diamond jubilee. Jerry was kind enough to lend me this beaut of an amp last year. I think it was rated 25 Watts. More then plenty for me. I didn’t even crank it. 

Don’t forget your earplugs! $8 for a pack of 14 at Shoppers Drug mart.


----------



## High/Deaf

I use my PA as the ultimate 'level control'. It is set the same all the time, and if inebriates or enthusiasm cause the instruments to get to loud, I know where the problem is. If people complain about "not hearing the vocals anymore", then I enforce lower guitar or bass levels. And the drummer has to be good enough to play dynamically while still remaining under the vocals. This is essential because I am about 25' from my nearest neighbor and I want to retain good relations.

I've also kicked one person out for not turning down and more than once refused to re-invite someone who was a problem. It isn't always fun to be the SPL police but I don't know of any other practical option.



greco said:


> Last year it was in Vancouver


DAMN. And you didn't call me!!! Jeeeezzzzz ......


Hey, have fun, everypeople. I hope you get great weather for it.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Honestly...I think that if earlpugs become necessary at Gerry's...then we are probably too loud. Ear pain is my barometer for acceptable volume.


----------



## Hamstrung

We also need to inform the jammers who aren't on the forum and thus haven't seen this thread that we're trying to control volume.


----------



## GuitarT

I agree, enforcement of volume levels is key. I love the "open jam" structure (or non structure) format so I'd hate to see rules around stuff like how many players can play at once or how many songs you can play.


----------



## Wardo

GuitarT said:


> I agree, enforcement of volume levels is key. I love the "open jam" structure (or non structure) format so I'd hate to see rules around stuff like how many players can play at once or how many songs you can play.


Same here.

But I'm still gonna look into getting some ear plugs anyway ... lol


----------



## Lola

GuitarT said:


> I agree, enforcement of volume levels is key. I love the "open jam" structure (or non structure) format so I'd hate to see rules around stuff like how many players can play at once or how many songs you can play.


When you get in the “ moment” and don’t want to stop playing. You’ve hit your groove, zone whatever works for you. Sometimes this can last awhile.


----------



## Tarbender

Any "set list" yet? I'd like to know some of the songs before showing up...


----------



## Wardo

Damn power is out again. Sitting here with a Coleman lamp, telecaster and a battery powered amp. Took an old Stanley Brothers gospel song in G played the first two verses bluegrass style but electric and vocal then kick it off into heavy G I, IV, V riff and scream the next verse... lol


----------



## sambonee

I don’t mind the “winging it” thing. Especially if that’s what GERRY wants.

I prefer 2-4 songs per guest jammer and then a break. That my preferred MO.

I’d like to play
Blue sky Allmand bros
Locomotive breath Jethro Tull
So much trouble in the world bob MARLEY
Led Zeppelin
Thank you
Hey hey what can I do,

Franklin’ tower the Dead
Woodstock csny
Wooden ships csny

It’s be my pleasure to follow anyone else’s chosen songs. A few iPads with emailing arrangements would be cool. Even a projector perhaps? I have a sweet 600 song book that’s well laid out.


----------



## Lola

I really don’t care what we play as long as we play and have a good time! 

I have only three measly requests!

Too much, too young, too fast/Airborne
Let’s shake/Teenage Head
If you want blood(you’ve got it) ACDC of course.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Lola

Airborne


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola

Just one more. Please sir! Lol

*People get ready/Jeff Beck and Rod Stewart*
​


I absolutely love this song. Very mellow and soulful.


----------



## jdto

JBFairthorne said:


> Honestly...I think that if earlpugs become necessary at Gerry's...then we are probably too loud. Ear pain is my barometer for acceptable volume.


I get what you’re saying, but earplugs are still a good idea. A loud cymbal crash can hurt even when playing with reasonable volume.


----------



## Wardo

I think if ear pain is the threshold then you’ve probably already sustained some damage by that time.


----------



## sambonee

Regardless of volume I always wear them. Easiest to put them in when you’re getting out of the car. That way you’re aromatisés. I mean aclimatized.


----------



## Wardo

I have to find a set that you can sing with.


----------



## Lola

Your doing yourself a huge favor by just saying “yes” to earplugs.


----------



## sambonee

Lola that was my line in grade 9. Just say yes.


----------



## Lola

sambonee said:


> Lola that was my line in grade 9. Just say yes.


I was thinking along the lines of just saying “yes to the dress”.


----------



## jdto

Wardo said:


> I have to find a set that you can sing with.


I use Etymotic. They are supposed to be fairly flat in terms of frequencies (a lot of earplugs kill the highs). I can wear them and sing if I am in ok proximity to the monitor.

These are the ones I got: Etymotic High-Fidelity Earplugs, ER20XS Universal Fit Hearing Protection: Amazon.ca: Health & Personal Care


----------



## Lola

jdto said:


> I use Etymotic. They are supposed to be fairly flat in terms of frequencies (a lot of earplugs kill the highs). I can wear them and sing if I am in ok proximity to the monitor.


Did those cheapies from Shoppers at last rehearsal help at all?


----------



## jdto

Lola said:


> Did those cheapies from Shoppers at last rehearsal help at all?


They help when playing guitar, but were hard for singing, I found. Since we didn't have a drummer and were playing at pretty reasonable volume, I left them out for several songs.


----------



## sambonee

The etymotic ones are the best imo. I bought 50 at a deal - sold 25 at 100% markup and gave the other 25 to buddies. 

Hearing never improves or heals.


----------



## Budda

Play an instrument? Get molded earplugs.


----------



## sambonee

The molded one for me were always all in or not at all. The silicone ones you can adjust the attenuation by how firmly in place they are. And you don’t cry when you loose them. That’s just me.


----------



## Lola

jdto said:


> Good call, @laristotle
> 
> Maybe I’ll bring my stand to get my amp up off the floor and tilted a bit.


Good idea.

JDTO, learning some killer double stops.


----------



## sambonee

I just had an idea. If everyone brought slightly longer patch chords to go from their amp to where they’re standing (in front of where the amp is aiming) then we will likely have less overall volume. 

Since sound is initially and first off directional, I think that the first thing that your amp’s initial “shot” or blast should be is your own ears.


----------



## jdto

That could work, @sambonee. I’ll probably bring my wireless so I can get some distance without tripping anyone


----------



## Lola

American woman!

Prefer the original version and not Lenny’s

We have to pay some homage to some iconic Canadian bands. 

I had so much damned fun learning this song tonight. Easy song and easy solo. It rocks!


----------



## bigboki

Lola said:


> American woman!
> 
> Prefer the original version and not Lenny’s
> 
> We have to pay some homage to some iconic Canadian bands.
> 
> I had so much damned fun learning this song tonight. Easy song and easy solo. It rocks!


Can you send me a link from where you learnt it?


----------



## Guest

bigboki said:


> Can you send me a link from where you learnt it?


The song is B, D, E. Looped forever.
Here's are the lead parts. Sounds sloppy, but pretty accurate.


----------



## Lola

bigboki said:


> Can you send me a link from where you learnt it?


Sure no problem. The only thing I did different is that the intro is not in open G tuning. It’s just standard. You have to find tweak though in the acoustic intro. Use your ear for all of the double stops. 

This is a great lesson by this guy. Accurate, precise and you will have under your fingers in no time at all.


----------



## Lola

This is a good vid on keeping the rhythm in constant motion. Perfect practice.


----------



## High/Deaf

sambonee said:


> I just had an idea. If everyone brought slightly longer patch chords to go from their amp to where they’re standing (in front of where the amp is aiming) then we will likely have less overall volume.
> 
> Since sound is initially and first off directional, I think that the first thing that your amp’s initial “shot” or blast should be is your own ears.


For the most part, I agree with this. But I would not discount proximity as being at least tied for first and foremost. Sound dissipates at 6dB for every doubling of distance. 

If anyone is significantly closer to your rig than you are, even somewhat off-axis, they are going to probably hear more of you than you will. Especially at frequencies below 800 or 1000 Hz, where 12" speakers are still very omni-directional. Long cables and wireless are great, but don't get too far away unless everyone else is even farther. IMO. 

And do put yourself in 'the line of fire' of your rig. If you don't like the sound there, why would you think anyone else would?


----------



## Chito

One way to get the volume down is to put the amps on milk crates so they are higher, or at least tilt the amps so it points up to the guitar player When I was there maybe txcept for one or two the rest of the amps were on the floor pointing towards everyone's feet.


----------



## Wardo

Maybe the local CT could donate a dozen transmission funnels with their logo on them.


----------



## sambonee

Makes sense @High/Deaf


----------



## Guest

Wardo said:


> Maybe the local CT could donate a dozen transmission funnels with their logo on them.


and some shutters. lol.


----------



## Waterloo

jdto said:


> That could work, @sambonee. I’ll probably bring my wireless so I can get some distance without tripping anyone


I'm thinking the same thing; much longer cord or wireless. I had earplugs last time that Gerry generously gave me (mine were at home, crap!!) but I was still tethered to my amp which had me standing near one of the PAs. When I left for home, everything sounded like I was under water. Can't do that again so I'll be better prepared this time.


----------



## Budda

Warning: I'm not learning any of these


----------



## Lola

sambonee said:


> I just had an idea. If everyone brought slightly longer patch chords to go from their amp to where they’re standing (in front of where the amp is aiming) then we will likely have less overall volume.
> 
> Since sound is initially and first off directional, I think that the first thing that your amp’s initial “shot” or blast should be is your own ears.


Is 50 feet long enough?


----------



## Lola

Budda said:


> Warning: I'm not learning any of these


What are you not learning?


----------



## Lola

Lola said:


> Is 50 feet long enough?


It’s the cord that I never use because it’s a PITA. I think I will just bring my 25 ft long cord with me.


----------



## greco

Lola said:


> Is 50 feet long enough?


Do you actually have a 50 foot guitar cable?
If so, there is possibly some signal stuck in there somewhere from the last time you played through it that is still on its way to get to the other end!


----------



## Lola

greco said:


> Do you actually have a 50 foot guitar cable?
> If so, there is possibly some signal stuck in there somewhere from the last time you played through it that is still on its way to get to the other end!


I am teasing. (Wink Wink!!)I don’t think there is a 50 ft cable, is there? I actually have 25 ft and 15 ft cords. 25 should be good enough to move and groove all over the place!

I am willing every day to go by quickly. It’s going to be so much fun. I live for this, I practice for this, I love this! I am so looking forward to this.

Last year was just crazy good.


----------



## greco

Lola said:


> I don’t think there is a 50 ft cable, is there?


I have never seen one.

However, it would be easy to get a 50 foot length from anywhere that sell bulk cable and solder plugs onto the ends.


----------



## LexxM3

With all this associated travel all over the place, please consider offering (or requesting) transporter services on this thread: https://guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/gc-gear-transporter-services-gts.213745/


----------



## Guest

@Lola may be interested in that 'transporter' thread.
Anyone from Scarborough (GTA) plan on coming out?


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> @Lola may be interested in that 'transporter' thread.
> Anyone from Scarborough (GTA) plan on coming out?


Son #1 should be available to take me and if that fails JDTO has kindly offered to give me a lift. I am covered either way.


----------



## Lola

Pls, pls, pls, pretty pls.

Can we play this song? I can’t play the solo but I know some you guys could improvise a killer solo in A minor. I can handle the rest.

I love, love this song. But I didn’t really need to tell you that, did I?

In the key of A minor. Just E, G and A. Easy peasy. Gotta get my rock star on. Lol


----------



## Guest

meh ..
try this one on for size


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> meh ..
> try this one on for size


I am just learning this now but it’s a bit tricky and it’s in an alternate tuning.


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> meh ..
> try this one on for size


Standard or drop tuning. Larry your preference is my command! Lol

Seriously need to play an Airnorne song.

So guess who they remind me of? Tee hee


----------



## Guest

Keep it standard, for anyone else who wants to join in.


Lola said:


> So guess who they remind me of? Tee hee


Oh, I wonder.


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> Keep it standard, for anyone else who wants to join in.
> 
> Oh, I wonder.


Ok, now my mission is clear. You play the lead solo and I will play the rhythm. 

Don’t forget American woman. Learned the intro acoustic part and the lead solos, just have to put it all together.


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> You play the lead solo and I will play the rhythm.


Someone else will have to step up here.
I'll mostly be on bass.
Haven't touched guitar for a while.


----------



## Lola

Maybe if I have time I can learn the solo but some how doubt it. I will try though.


----------



## JBFairthorne

@Hamstrung is usually good for whipping out an identifiable solo when the need arises.


----------



## Lola

JBFairthorne said:


> @Hamstrung is usually good for whipping out an identifiable solo when the need arises.


The man can play!!!

And......beyond your wildest dreams. He was knocking out some pretty killer riffs last year!


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> meh ..
> try this one on for size


I am rocking this one. Got the rhythm! Love the rhythm. This song is just a blast to play.


----------



## Roryfan

Lola said:


> I don’t think there is a 50 ft cable, is there?
> 
> I am willing every day to go by quickly.


1) There is & it’s called “half of Albert Collins’ cable”.

2) Is that why I’m aging so quickly? Lola has inadvertently put a hex on me.


----------



## Lola

Roryfan said:


> 1) There is & it’s called “half of Albert Collins’ cable”.
> 
> 2) Is that why I’m aging so quickly? Lola has inadvertently put a hex on me.


Good to know and a hex?


----------



## Hamstrung

Lola said:


> The man can play!!!
> 
> And......beyond your wildest dreams. He was knocking out some pretty killer riffs last year!


Geeze guys/girls... I may not be able to get my head through the barn door! 
I was that guy in the first jam 10 years ago that was just getting used to playing with people. It was the open, easy, unstructured atmosphere that helped me relax and enjoy playing without the worry of not being very good. Met some great people (and fellow band members) along the way. Glad I stuck with it!


----------



## greco

Hamstrung said:


> I may not be able to get my head through the barn door!


You have focused and worked/practiced in a structured fashion for many hours for quite a while now to have earned the title of "guitarist" in the true sense. 
Don't argue with me...it is futile.


----------



## Roryfan

Lola said:


> Good to know and a hex?


Your wishing time to go faster isn’t helping.

Albert used a 100’ cable so that he could wander into the crowd. The capacitance was also useful for taking the very top end off; even the Ice Man doesn’t want any ice pick.


----------



## Roryfan




----------



## RIFF WRATH

Hi everybody...........been having a hard time logging on?".......there will be no sound police..........no special performance lists..........and I know where the master power control is located...LOL........Lola........I think you were referring to my old National...............ready and waiting...........we do need to monitor volumes so that the awesome singers can be heard.........especially by themselves......there has been acoustic playing on the front porch, which is some what ? removed from the electric noise...LOL....depending on peoples schedules, we might inquire if a performer might step down for a break to allow another performer , on a schedule to participate...........there is no ability concerns,,,,,,,,,hey, keep her low until you find your comfortable groove......and learn from the showoffs how things are done......LOL...............If you want to, bring a tent.....this has always been an all ages event, but adult activities are not supervised..............we have lots of junior visitors each jam.........pretty much covers what was on my mind............cheers, see4 you soon........Gerry


----------



## Guest

Oh yeah. I forgot to mention the tents.
I tend to throw an air mattress in the back of my truck.


----------



## Lola

If we sleep over does that mean and there is another jam fest on Sunday? 

Cuz.....you know when those roosters start a crowing I will be answering back with the melodic strains of ACDC or Airborne. Lol


----------



## RIFF WRATH

the Sunday morning thing has been known to happen, but for some unexplained reason it is usually somewhat quieter............go figure.....the coffee maybe?.....and, god forbid, it has continued all night long...LOL.....this years theme is grunge, as usual.....avoid white clothing.............usual meat on a bun, unless someone is creative...LOL...this is by no means endorsed or affiliated with Guitars Canada, however that is how we keep it going.......please bring your second cousin who sings like an Angel.......the pizza delivering drummer, the lonely bassist,......it's not just guitars...LOL...we have been fortunate over the years to not only have excellent weather.........good friendship.. ....no BS.............and a really fulfilling experience......it's not big, but it's awesome.....cheers, Gerry


----------



## Lola

Counting the days, hours and minutes!

I am so excited!!! That doesn’t even begin to describe my anticipation.

I am actually beyond excited. I am a hyper mess! Lol 

Goin’ Get my groove on. Can hardly wait!


----------



## Guest

RIFF WRATH said:


> the coffee maybe?


If I spend the night, I expect and am looking forward to the restaurant percolator.


----------



## Lola

Bacon, eggs, home fries, toast and coffee.


----------



## JBFairthorne

So I saw (and succumbed to) a "can't lose" price on a Fender Tweed Blues DeVille 2x12 with new power and preamp tubes, footswitch and cover...so I'll probably be bringing that for a test run.

Unfortunately I have been unable to find a used lefty acoustic that I like/can afford. I was hoping to bring one this time.

It's also my weekend with the boys and they will have just started summer holidays so I'll probably be bringing the little weasels too.


----------



## Wardo

I’m gonna have to clean out the back of the truck still have my snows on steel rims back there was using them for winter weight because I was too lazy to put them on.. lol


----------



## Lola

JBFairthorne said:


> So I saw (and succumbed to) a "can't lose" price on a Fender Tweed Blues DeVille 2x12 with new power and preamp tubes, footswitch and cover...so I'll probably be bringing that for a test run.
> 
> Unfortunately I have been unable to find a used lefty acoustic that I like/can afford. I was hoping to bring one this time.
> 
> It's also my weekend with the boys and they will have just started summer holidays so I'll probably be bringing the little weasels too.


I am looking forward to seeing your youngsters again. One year older and one year wiser.


----------



## Lola

3 weeks and counting!

Can I do a speech? Or should I forget?

Acknowledgment is what I had in mind.


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> Can I do a speech?


Only if you sing it accompanied by a 12 bar blues.


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> Only if you sing it accompanied by a 12 bar blues.


Nah. Can’t sing worth beans. So I will just talk from the heart!


----------



## Lola

So it’s confirmed! I just spoke with my son and he said he would give me a ride. He has friends in Guelph so he will hang out with them while I rock the Kaz Bah. 

Thanks kindly JDTO for your kind offer to give me a ride as well. 

Now, I am really excited.


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> Just checked the weather for next Saturday.
> 
> 26 degrees and sunny!
> 
> Let’s rock!


Figure that you may want this in the fresh thread. lol.


----------



## LexxM3

With the event a little over a week away, it may be worthwhile to consider offering or requesting transporter services: https://guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/gc-gear-transporter-services-gts.213745/


----------



## cbg1

surprise birthday party for my brother in law in ottawa this weekend ..... sooner or later i will be able to to attend. hope everyone has a blast


----------



## greco

I won't be attending this jam, but I hope to get to the one in the fall.
Best to the wonderful hosts, Gerry & Annet (sp?), and to all that attend.
Have a great day!


----------



## GuitarT

greco said:


> I won't be attending this jam, but I hope to get to the one in the fall.
> Best to the wonderful hosts, Gerry & Annet (sp?), and to all that attend.
> Have a great day!


Dave, did no one tell you that you need a written permission to be excused from attending Riff Wrath, signed by at least 3 members in good standing from this forum.


----------



## Guest

greco said:


> Best to the wonderful hosts, Gerry & Annet (sp?), and to all that attend.


It's a shame that you wont be there, you came to almost all of them.
Understandable that other commitments get in the way.
Hope to see you soon my friend.
I'll pass your regards onto Gerry and *Annette*.


----------



## Guest

For all that are considering to attend, please PM me for the address if you need it.
A reminder that extra parking is available at the neighbours.


----------



## greco

laristotle said:


> *Annette*.


I thought she used a Dutch spelling of her name ??

Again...Have a great jam!


----------



## Lola

Six days and counting!!!


----------



## Budda

Lola said:


> Six days and counting!!!


Holy moly.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Well, I'm feeling somewhat nostalgic. I've decided to bring the 1st guitar I ever bought. The guitar I learned to play on. I rewired it 3 or 4 years ago and haven't played it since. That, coupled with me bringing a new (used) amp I recently bought, should make for an interesting evening in the dependability department. 

What's the good news? I can blame my shitty, I'm SO out of practice, I haven't really played since my "troubles" performance on my GEAR.

My boys are SUPER excited about attending this year.


----------



## Lola

Super excited doesn’t even begin to describe me!! I have everything planned right down the letter.

Lookout cuz the wild child is alive and well. Lol
Going to get my groove on. 

2 more sleeps.

Can hardly wait!!


----------



## JBFairthorne

Well the hours pass and the plans change.

Right after I made my last post, I decided to head down to L&M Bloor because they had this new lefty Squier dual humbucker Tele in stock. I figured what the hell, it was sensibly priced ($480) so if it played decently I would treat myself. Things have been going well lately and I've put in a lot of effort to improve my situation.

So I get down there, grab it off the wall, noodle a bit and then start looking at what else they have in stock for lefties. I found an American Professional Tele in a burst colour that had been rented a couple of times and was $1800 (a little bit off regular price) and figure I might as well AB them to see what an extra $1300 might get me.

So I noodle away and ask the guy about the price on the slightly used one to see if maybe I could get a better deal and in the process he decides he'll check what's in the stock room and comes out with another, never been played, option.

Honestly, for the money, the Squier was an EXCELLENT guitar. In fact, I may still get one in a few months but...the 3rd guitar was calling me.

The difference maker? The Squier would have needed a case and eventually a few hundred put into it to make it a keeper (and I may still do that) but the one I actually bought didn't need anything...except strap locks which they threw in for free. The 6 months interest free deal they happened to have going helped...plus when they rang it in it turned out I got a $100 gift card as well.

It was meant to be...but what it is will be a surprise.

Needless to say my 1st guitar is now back in the closet and the new girl will be coming for it's inaugural performance at RW10a.


----------



## Guest

JBFairthorne said:


> inaugural performance at RR10


R*W*10*a *(Riff Wrath)
There's a second one in Sept.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Fak you... I blame the error on adrenaline. Seriously, standing at the counter in the store doing the paperwork I was having an anxiety attack. Part excitement, part worrying about how embarrassing it would be to be DENIED!


----------



## Roryfan

Was looking forward to seeing some old faces & new guitars, but work & family obligations have gotten in the way. An all-day conference on Saturday is followed by prep work for my parent's 50th anniversary bash on the long weekend. Have fun, takes lots of pics/videos & don't eat any cookies if you're driving.......


----------



## jdto

Too bad, @Roryfan hopefully, we’ll see you at the next be.


----------



## jdto

Is it rain or shine for tomorrow?


----------



## Guest

light rain, 15 - 18°.
bring a hat.


----------



## jdto

laristotle said:


> light rain, 15 - 18°.
> bring a hat.


A Tilley hat? Unfortunately, I think mine is at the cottage.


----------



## Wardo

Swing by the dollar shop and pick up a 10 gallon hat Hoss Cartwright style ... lol


----------



## Lola

Up and at ‘er. Can’t sleep anymore! Going to practice for a bit. Haven’t really had much time for anything especially when you add a 4 month old puppy into the mix.

ETA: 1 pm

Be safe and be careful.


----------



## Guest

around 3 for me.


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> around 3 for me.


Looking forward to seeing everyone.


----------



## Budda

Im working 6-noon today, and my fx8 is in toronto. I may be sittting this one out.


----------



## GuitarT

If I come it will be in the evening. It's really weather dependant for me. Unfortunately it's looking like a pretty rainy day. :-( :-( :-(


----------



## Wardo

Being self employed sucks. 

Packed and ready to go, the phone rings, trouble at Mill; you ain't goin nowhere today Jim Bob except back to the factory.


----------



## jdto

That sucks, Wardo. 

My wife and I got home not too long ago and are about to call it a night. Thanks to Gerry and Annette for hosting. That was a blast, as always.


----------



## Guest

Had a great time! A couple of very talented brothers playing guitar and bass were entertaining.


----------



## GuitarT

I'm sorry I missed this one. :-( Looks like the weather improved in the evening but I already had a guy lined up to come look at an amp I'm selling. Come hell or high water I'll be there in September.


----------



## GuitarT

Anyone have any pictures they can post?


----------



## Lola

Sleeping still. Comment later.


----------



## jdto

GuitarT said:


> Anyone have any pictures they can post?


I think my wife took some. I’ll ask her if she can send them over.


----------



## Guest

I recorded over 5 hrs of vid on my Zoom Q2n.
It'll take a while to edit/convert, but here's a taste.
Starting with a mash-up.


----------



## fretzel

That threw me for a loop. LOL


----------



## Guest




----------



## Chito

Would've been fun to play that one!!


----------



## Guest




----------



## jdto

Nice videos, @laristotle thanks for sharing!


----------



## greco

@laristotle Thanks very much for posting all of these videos.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

an appearance by yoko ono's sister?


----------



## vadsy

laristotle said:


> an appearance by yoko ono's sister?


thank you for posting this one especially


----------



## JBFairthorne

Me and the boys had a great time as usual.


----------



## fretzel

Yes thanks for posting. Love the fade on the Ono, I think I heard, “I don’t know the words or nothing”. Fun stuff!!!

In the videos that have been posted are there many GC’ers?


----------



## vadsy

fretzel said:


> Yes thanks for posting. Love the fade on the Ono, I think I heard, “I don’t know the words or nothing”. Fun stuff!!!
> 
> In the videos that have been posted are there many GC’ers?


I see @laristotle @Lola @jdto


----------



## Guest

fretzel said:


> In the videos that have been posted are there many GC’ers?


----------



## Guest

another member


----------



## Guest

a unique distraction. lol.


----------



## JBFairthorne

My kids were playing with the pogo stick and hula hoops. My elder son was actually very good with the hula hoop. I eventually had to tell him to lay off or he wouldn't be able to move the next morning. The bike was off limits though because, as my step dad used to say when I was doing stupid shit up at our farm, "there's no hospitals around here".


----------



## fretzel

laristotle said:


> a unique distraction. lol.


Looks like fun. Perfect audio for the clip!!!


----------



## sambonee

larr

who`s white bass is that? looks sweet


----------



## Guest

Our gracious hosts, Gerry and Annette, at center mic.


----------



## Guest

A short clip from the audience.


----------



## Kenmac

I enjoyed the videos. Larry, just an idea, how about for the next one maybe try to set up a live stream on YouTube? That way the forum members across the country will be able to see it in real time.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Lola

I loved this experience so much. I could do this 24/7. Just too much fun...and it had to end just like all good things. 

The comfort zone that I experienced this time was amazing. Although I made mistakes as I am sure we all did, this was just a great confidence building mechanism. There were songs that I never played before but was able to jump right in. Let the good times roll. 

A little slice of heaven.


----------



## RIFF WRATH

thanks to all who made it out...........bonus to those who brought other munchies..and new people...weather was good, as always..lol.......volumes were good............Laristotle's videos are good. but it's better live........looking forward to Sept 8 . witch will be our 20th kick at the can....we had a few young on's...;.did real well.....Yoko Ono's younger sister will have to be addressed.....all in all, that was us doing "can't you see "................enough said..lol........


----------



## GuitarT

RIFF WRATH said:


> Yoko Ono's younger sister will have to be addressed....


I had to show my wife that video. I was trying to explain to her what it was like at the September jam when "Ono" grabbed the mic and took over the vocals on a late night version of House of the Rising Sun.


----------



## Guest

GuitarT said:


> I had to show my wife that video.


Here's another.
Please accept my apologies for making y'all suffer, but the other singer is worth listening to.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Lol....is brutaller a word?


----------



## jdto

LOL she’s super cool and sweet, too, but the yowling is something.


----------



## GuitarT

Yes she is, I've talked to her a few times at past jams.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Nice lady fer sure....but tough to sing a song if ya don't know the words. Easier to learn to play it on the fly than to learn to sing it on the fly.

My kids do that. It's hilarious. I can't begin to count the number of songs they know ONE or TWO lines to. After hearing "She was looking kind of dumb, with her finger and her thumb, in the shape of an L on her forehead..." for the 42nd time in a row, it gets tedious. Lol.


----------



## davetcan

JBFairthorne said:


> Nice lady fer sure....but tough to sing a song if ya don't know the words.


Lyrics are one thing, singing in tune is something completely different  Bass player did a GREAT job of keeping a straight face


----------



## Wardo

davetcan said:


> Lyrics are one thing, singing in tune is something completely different  Bass player did a GREAT job of keeping a straight face


Looked to me like he was getting ready to walk away. .. lol


----------



## RIFF WRATH

19th jam........20th coming for Sept. 8.............volumes were good...........players were awesome......individual expertise considered..........did I mention that the weather has always been considerate..........yoko ono' sister will be discouraged for future jams...........perhaps not enough supervision on my part..........but we have made an effort to be as free flowing and unrestrictive as possible............well maybe volume a bit...lol.............I can,t believe that everyone who attended was displeased with the event............if so let us know. and we'll try to fix it.............."see you in September"....who sung that....lol.............cheers, Gerry


----------



## Guest

RIFF WRATH said:


> ...yoko ono' sister will be discouraged for future jams...


Nonsense. Leave her be. I was mainly joking around about how entertaining she is.


RIFF WRATH said:


> ..I can,t believe that everyone who attended was displeased with the event....


I don't believe that anyone was. Speaking for myself, but I'm sure that others will agree ... WE HAD A GREAT TIME!!!!!
Thank you Gerry. We will always be grateful to you for hosting this fabulous event, year after year.
View attachment 218078


----------



## GuitarT

I don't think anyone was displeased either. Just a bit of a" it's a small world" story. Today I took my son to pick up a used bass amp we found on Facebook Marketplace. When we got there the guy who answered the door said, "Hey, I recognize you! You've played out at Gerry's". Two of his buddies were there and they said the same thing. I think his name is Pearson and his one buddy was the guy who plays the sparkly silver hollow body Gretsch. Anyway, they said it was a great time and they're all looking forward to September, as am I.


----------



## Lola

September can’t come soon enough. 

This heat wave just sucks.


----------



## fernieite

Deleted double post


----------



## fernieite

Thanks for the vids! Looks like it was a great time. 

Were all of the people there members of the forum? I was particularly impressed with the young guitar player (tele) / singer, and the main female singer. Are these members here?
Was Hamstrung playing the lead guitar on the Joplin song? Just about spot on. Good job!


----------



## Guest

fernieite said:


> Were all of the people there members of the forum?


not all. the ones that were I identified in post #163 I think that others showed up after I left at 9:30


fernieite said:


> I was particularly impressed with the young guitar player (tele) / singer


as were we all. his talented brother was on the white jazz bass.


fernieite said:


> and the main female singer


singer in our band with Hamstrung, The Groove Robbers.


fernieite said:


> Was Hamstrung playing the lead guitar on the Joplin song? Just about spot on. Good job!


yes


----------



## fernieite

Cool, thanks.

Ha, ha. Groove Robbers - I like it. Thanks for the link, I'll check it out.


----------



## Lola

When I grow up, I want to play like Hammer. 

Talk about some really kick ass playing.


----------



## Lola

I am putting my foot down!! (Just kidding)

JDTO made several valid attempts along with myself to play If you want blood AC/DC but no one joined in. 

Come hell or high water we have to play this mother fucking, kick ass, hard rocking song. That’s an order!! Lmao

Cruisin’ on the back roads at the cottage, this song cranked to 15. Beautiful night to be out n bout.


----------



## JBFairthorne

RW is what it is. You can't MAKE things happen. They either do or they don't.


----------



## Budda

JBFairthorne said:


> RW is what it is. You can't MAKE things happen. They either do or they don't.


I can bring my rig and make sure Im heard ^)@#


----------



## Lola

JBFairthorne said:


> RW is what it is. You can't MAKE things happen. They either do or they don't.


Well then we’ll play it. Who cares who joins in or not? It’s happening!


----------



## GuitarT

Lola said:


> I am putting my foot down!! (Just kidding)
> 
> JDTO made several valid attempts along with myself to play If you want blood AC/DC but no one joined in.
> 
> Come hell or high water we have to play this mother fucking, kick ass, hard rocking song. That’s an order!! Lmao
> 
> Cruisin’ on the back roads at the cottage, this song cranked to 15. Beautiful night to be out n bout.


 Could well be that others do
didn't know the song especially singers. The songs that seem to go over best at WR are ones that everyone has probably played at one time or another.


----------



## JBFairthorne

The best chance you have to play a song you want is if...
1) you know it well enough to lead it musically while others catch on...
2) you know the arrangement and...
3) you know the lyrics and are willing to sing it.

Otherwise just have fun and play along with whatever gets played.

Filling a thread with requests/demands to play 17 different songs only serves to...fill a thread.


----------



## Lola

JBFairthorne said:


> The best chance you have to play a song you want is if...
> 1) you know it well enough to lead it musically while others catch on...
> 2) you know the arrangement and...
> 3) you know the lyrics and are willing to sing it.
> 
> Otherwise just have fun and play along with whatever gets played.
> 
> Filling a thread with requests/demands to play 17 different songs only serves to...fill a thread.


No demands just polite requests. Thx vm


----------



## Lola

1 mth and counting! 

New Orleans is sinking. 

Awesome song. Just learned this. There’s one riff though that still holds me hostage but I will persevere. You know the one I mean if you have ever played this song. Never say die.


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> 1 mth and counting!


https://guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/10th-annual-riff-wrath-jam-part-two.223588/


----------

